# Intro



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi 


I am a long term member here.

I think I already did an intro.

I know i sent a list of books that still listed i hope in one of the sections.

Some stuffi keep private and respond privately.

I am doing this since i need to update my profile due to thenew format changes if I understand correctly :smile2:

Judith


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, you are long time member.


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

😊


----------

